# My lamington experience



## sagar_coolx (Jan 9, 2009)

Weird things can happen .... really....as i have come to know only recently..nowhere else but our very own Mumbai's lamington road..so it goes like this..

Being a pocket-money gamer, i had my eye on the ati4670 for quite a while...and ive been following it up...reading reviews, price updates on the net for more then 2 months now...and surely back then(2 months ago) the card cost around 6k..attractive..but i decided to wait...n recently with its price drop to around 5.1k, i decided to go for the kill..

As a starting point, i chose lamington road..made a trip there yesterday..at the first store i asked,said said its for 5.1 k but after a phone call to the "supplier", said that it "fluctuated" to 5.8k..weird..so i moved on..

shop no. 2 also quoted (after their customary phone calls to the supplier,of course)  the same rate..5750/-...n the slightly inferior model, 4650 was quoted at rs. 5300! blasphemous!

shop 3, same thing..he made 2-3 calls and finally settled for 5700..i would take none of it..ive been following this baby for too long a time for me to buy that (price quote of course)...next shopwala toh said its "odd(pronouncede) item" so hell have to buy from others at the same rate...
shop no 5, amazingly seemed to give it away at 5000/-..immediately i tolm him to get it...but later came the catch: he said ill have to wait 2 hrs cos his man was stuck in vashi...n told me to call in the evening so that he could home deliver it...it suited me n i walked away joyfully with his business-card...no more enquiries for that day....

now its evening...i call him up..someone else fram the same shop picks up, n tells abhi tak aaya nahi hai....takes my cell no n promises to call back..my expectations go dwindling...but still hope prevails.....
next morning...still no call..I decide to go to "the road where prices are bloated", making my up my mind to return with a card, 4670 or not...

i go to one shop...he calls the supplier..n the most amazing thing happens..the supplier asks him "how the customer looks" ..n after its confirmed that im the same guy from the last day, he tells the dealer(as told by him, the shopwala) that "he the guy who was wanderin the whole day yesterday, for the card but not willing to pay up. pareshan karke rakha hai..n also adds that now even if he wants the card i wont send it!!!!" outrageous! so much for customer friendliness..so much for competitiveness...
guess all the shopowners i went to yesterday called up the same supplier!
damn...i was quite shocked to learn about such attitude of them...but as i had decided to return with a gfx card or not return at all...
prepared for the final attempt...i went to prime abgb(i dont have any qualms taking names this time)..i had missed this shop before because it isnt located right in the front..its in a obscure lane..it looked different than the others..the salesmen were actually shirted up with a tie! rare for lammy..asked the price..quoted 5150/- but did not believe him till he called up someone( this time he spoke marathi...while all others i went to dealt in kuttchi with their supplier, so this guy wass different i guess) and actually ordered the card without any hike...and i actually got the card at 5150/- wow!
now maybe i was lucky...maybe some would get it cheaper from all other stores... but i learnt this from my experience..

1.do not just pick any new shop...have a trusted, regular dealer
2. shops which are NOT located on the main street tend to offer a better deal
3. The supplier can actually BLACKLIST you!!(learnt this first hand..still cant believe it)

so when you head to the lamington, be aware be demanding...

DISCLAIMER:
no, i wasn't paid by prime to write this.
no, i don't hold a grudge against the shop owners.
whatever i've written is my personal opinion.
and yes, i hate the ati "supplier".


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 9, 2009)

Blacklisting was the funniest exp in this whole trip  

Good that u shared ur exp


----------



## saqib_khan (Jan 9, 2009)

Overall nice story, good for learning.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 9, 2009)

There are just a few good shops. Prime ABGB, Casette World, PC Guide etc. My experience.


----------



## RMN (Jan 9, 2009)

you should have gone back to the other shop,shown your new baby and laughed at them...

anyway cngrts and GO GAME!!!!


----------



## sagar_coolx (Jan 9, 2009)

RMN said:


> you should have gone back to the other shop,shown your new baby and laughed at them...
> 
> anyway cngrts and GO GAME!!!!



u know, that thought actually did strike me while passing the shop later....but i supressed my primitive instinct


----------



## predatorvjisback (Jan 9, 2009)

hehehe You could have taken Our help or we could have delivered to you at less cost


----------



## soyab0007 (Jan 10, 2009)

Same has been read on techenclave


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 10, 2009)

Dude, Prime ABGB is the only shop there which *I* feel is genuine. The main thing is that they can give u anything instantly, that u could not have imagined available here.

My whole system is assembled there (ok, after getting config from this forum ).

B/W if u would have sked for a shop name in Lammi, I guess u'ld have got pretty much votes for Prime.
They even have a website primeabgb.com, do check it.


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2009)

RMN said:


> you should have gone back to the other shop,shown your new baby and laughed at them...


+1

Those asslols deserved to be teased. And yeah suppliers like that deserve a SAW trap. 

Don't hold your instincts on such innocuous moments which can give you a chance to teach them a lesson or two.


----------



## VarDOS (Jan 10, 2009)

the guy who spoke marathi is a nice guy and is very friendly....I bought my Cold Cathode light and the headphone frm him....rest all the lammy was selling I-ball and logitech headphone...I wanted a headphone in my budget Logitech wasn't in my buget...I don't like the crappy Iball...finally i came to prime abgb (Tech Heaven) he gave me an cool intex headphone....

GR8 SHOP """PRIME ABGB"""

The shop i would prefer are Prime ABGB and Computer Culture


----------



## jaym_2001 (Jan 11, 2009)

> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1032093


For once, feel good about not being a gamer !!


----------



## Ei8t (Jan 11, 2009)

lol same thing happened to me when i went to buy my assembled pc... i went there to enquire abt the price of 4850 and after 4-5 shops the supplier said the shopkeeper abt me that i was asking abt the same thing on every shops. the shopkeeper told me abt this and i was shocked that how did the supplier knew that it was me... i was pretty annoyed and after 2-3 days went back and purchased the whole pc from Mahavir..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 11, 2009)

to the OP: 

well, i think u shud hv posted the names of those shops where u were facing trouble as it will also help us to stay carefull from those shops .. 

And i guess there is no (physical) harm to u if u mention those shops ... 
--------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tango_cash (Jan 13, 2009)

same thing happened to me in Hyderabad computer market located in paradise(secundrabad area) when i went to buy my graphic card sometime back.


----------



## fuzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

prime abgb is the best shop on lamington road.
they have stuff not available elsewhere..
that is the only shop i will ever bee going to.
best part is that for a mere 50rs you can have the stuff delivered to you with Pay on Delivery option.

and yesh most if not all the shops on lamiton road are crooks


----------



## AbhY (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, my favorite one is Cassette World. I've been buying things from them since last one year, including a 9500GT gfx card, a ram, and an HD just yesterday. I never faced any issue, with the price and quality. It's a pity though i came across this thread just now. I shud'v visited prime as well yesterday, but nvm now.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 15, 2009)

i too vote for primeAbGb..a month back i went to buy the hd4850 & all the other shops were selling it for rs9500/-..only prime sold it for rs9100/-....

you know whats even more outrageous..i enquired about the price of the palit hd4850 at some shops in andheri-w as i live here..the shopkeepers were demanding rs 10400-10700/- for the card...which is 1300rs more than what primeAbGb asked..insane.


----------

